#ubuntu-qt 2018-04-09
<lubot3> <acheronuk> Fwd from nggraham: It would be really really great to get this in for Bionic: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1761016
<lubot3> <acheronuk> Fwd from IrcsomeBot: <ubottu> Launchpad bug 1761016 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu RTM) "cherry-pick https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/224684/ to fix image slideshows in KDE Plasma" [High,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1761016 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu RTM) "cherry-pick https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/224684/ to fix image slideshows in KDE Plasma" [High,Confirmed]
<lubot3> <acheronuk> Fwd from nggraham: The Qt patch just landed in 5.11
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> I can take care of it.
<lisandro> tsimonq2: if you can also commit it in Debian. This is definitely bugging us all
<lisandro> acheronuk: thanks for the update!
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @lisandro, Sure, should I prepare an upload for Sid?
<lisandro> Yes please
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Will do in a few hours.
<lisandro> Sure!
<valorie> weeeeeeeee
<valorie> it was biting me you-know-where
#ubuntu-qt 2018-04-10
<lubot3> <mitya57> The tarballs for Qt 5.9.5 are out: http://download.qt.io/official_releases/qt/5.9/5.9.5/submodules/
<lubot3> <mitya57> Though not officially announced yet, and no tags in Git yet.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Oooooooooh
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, When could it be announced?
<lubot3> <mitya57> Maybe later today, but I am not sure.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Ok.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> As soon as it's announced, I'm going to work as hard as I can to land it so it can go in this weekend or before.
<mitya57> There is a release team meeting on #qt-releases starting right now
<lubot3> <mitya57> <jaheikki3_> So 5.9.5: Content was ready but new release blocker reported from testing
<lubot3> <frkleint> huih..which one?
<lubot3> <jaheikki3_> QTBUG-67577
<lubot3> <qt_gerrit> jaheikki3_: [REG 5.9.4 -> 5.9.5] qt.io shows warning about Certificate Transparency - https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-67577 (In Progress)
<lubot3> <jaheikki3_> We discussed about it with Kai & it is quite visible regression
<lubot3> <mitya57> <jaheikki3_> Target is still to get release out during this week
<lubot3> <mitya57> http://lists.qt-project.org/pipermail/releasing/2018-April/004631.html
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot3> * tsimonq2 joins #qt-releases
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> It's a Windows issue :|
<lisandro> @tsimonq2 get the packaging ready, if it's only one change you will have it ready to go once the fix is there
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Good idea.
<lubot3> <mitya57> @lisandro, They removed the previously published tarballs, so unless @tsimonq2 had downloaded them, it would be hard.
<lisandro> if I read correctly they released a beta
<lubot3> <mitya57> I wonder if checksums of the (non-WebEngine) tarballs will be the same in the final release.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Ah no
<tsimonq2> So from the look of things, Ubuntu 18.10 will ship with Qt 5.11.
#ubuntu-qt 2018-04-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.8.4+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.8.4+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.8.4+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.8.4+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.8.4+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.8.4+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.8.4+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.8.4+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.8.4+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.8.4+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin [s390x] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.8.4+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New: accepted deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.8.4+ds-1]
#ubuntu-qt 2018-04-12
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> YAY
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> 5.9.5 is out.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> I'll start work on it after school.
<lubot3> <mitya57> So we have a week before final freeze. Nice.
<lubot3> <mitya57> I would like to see also http://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtbase.git/commit/?id=a35c6a49c938fefb in Bionic, it fixes bug 1761708
<ubottu> bug 1761708 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "QWebEngineView crashes" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1761708
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, "As long as it's in proposed, we're fine."
<lubot3> :P
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Awesome!
<lubot3> <mitya57> @mitya57, Do you want me to commit that patch, or will you better do it yourself?
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, I can take care of it.
<lubot3> <mitya57> Thanks!
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> I have a few more patches I need to do and even a few new packages. :)
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Thanks for pointing it out! :)
<lubot3> * tsimonq2 starts the Qt transition in Bileto
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Let's see how far I can get tonight.
<tsimonq2> I'll be keeping track of things in https://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-qt-transitions which is in the topic.
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-qt to: Ubuntu Qt Discussion Channel | Staging 5.9.5 to go into Bionic: https://is.gd/0Rfz4k | https://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-qt-transitions | Help remove Qt 4! https://is.gd/QXLEFW | 5.9.4 in Bionic, 5.5.1 in Xenial, 5.2.1 in Trusty | This channel is bridged to Telegram, ask us to be added | This channel is LOGGED at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of Ubuntu IRC channe
<tsimonq2> Argh, just barely short. :P
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-qt to: Ubuntu Qt Discussion Channel | Staging 5.9.5 to go into Bionic: https://is.gd/0Rfz4k | https://is.gd/GIZG9E | Help remove Qt 4! https://is.gd/QXLEFW | 5.9.4 in Bionic, 5.5.1 in Xenial, 5.2.1 in Trusty | This channel is bridged to Telegram, ask us to be added | This channel is LOGGED at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of Ubuntu IRC channel terms.
<tsimonq2> Better.
<tsimonq2> There, now the Bileto ticket link is in the topic.
<tsimonq2> So with qtbase, the changes are a bit too complex to do a full "git merge" but I'll go through and cherry-pick anything I think is relevant.
<tsimonq2> Initial qtbase upload done to the PPA. Assuming I did everything correctly, I can get in a groove, and the rest will be a walk in the park.
#ubuntu-qt 2018-04-13
 * tsimonq2 goes to bed
<tsimonq2> The pad has been updated.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Would you be able to use the pad with me to tag team this Qt transition?
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> I'm starting to feel a little bit under the weather and could not finish before Final Freeze.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> But, spends.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> s/spends/depends/ autocorrect :/
 * valorie sends along hot tea and vitamin C
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> <3
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Oh, I totally meant to ping @mitya57
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @lubuntu_bot, Fortunately my mom has both. But it's going around; a third of most of my classes was gone today, and apparently they're all sick.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> s/was/were/
<valorie> did you get a flu shot this year?
<valorie> or is this just a cold
<valorie> I would love to get a shot to avoid *both*
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Didn't get my flu shot, no.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Might be strep.
<valorie> ewwww
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Ikr :(
<valorie> if you insist, at the doctor's they can just do a quick test
<valorie> then you can see the doc IF it is positive
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Right.
<valorie> because a sore throat because of something else doesn't need meds
<valorie> it needs a bit of sleep, more water, some vit. c
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Right.
<valorie> strep needs meds
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Anyway, this is the Qt channel. :)
<valorie> oops
<valorie> sorry
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> ;)
#ubuntu-qt 2018-04-14
<mitya57> tsimonq2: get better, I will try to make some Qt uploads right now.
<valorie> good to hear, mitya57
<valorie> hopefully he is sleeping now
<mitya57> haha, I hope so too :)
<valorie> it's 11:30pm here, so 2 or 3:30 am there
 * mitya57 wonders why tsimonq2 merged Debian's qtdeclarative 5.10.1 into ubuntu/bionic
<mitya57> the patches, the symbols files and the copyright now are all wrong :(
<lubot3> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 ^^^
<mitya57> tsimonq2: For now I made an upload based on the last ubuntu tag, maybe we will overwrite the branch or merge my tag after the final upload.
<mitya57> tsimonq2: I did not bump qtdeclarative ABI, I think bumping the qtbase one is enough.
<mitya57> Also we have dh_qmlcdeps which should make the dependencies stricter when it is used :)
<mitya57> Also uploaded qttools built without webkit support, this should shortcut the bootstrapping a bit.
<mitya57> It looks like qtdeclarative *does* have removed symbols, so after all I bumped the ABI version there too.
<mitya57> tsimonq2: If you have any qtbase commits please push them. (Otherwise no problem, I will re-create the commits based on your changes in the PPA.)
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Thank you mitya57! :)
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> I did have commits but only got as far as updating patches for qtdeclarative which I didn't finish locally.
<lubot3> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, I meant qtbase, not qtdeclarative
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> I have commits for qtbase, qtdeclarative, and qtxmlpatterns, assuming Seafile is working :>
<lubot3> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 I'm reverting the keyboard navigation support in QtVirualKeyboard, as it currently breaks using the enter key to log in via sddm
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> ack
<lubot3> <acheronuk> I'll do a MP in salsa with my changes after I upload.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Kool.
<lubot3> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/qt/qtvirtualkeyboard/merge_requests/2
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Usually we like that split apart into multiple commits but I'll accept it.
<lubot3> <acheronuk> It's one commit why would it be 2?
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> One for the new changelog entry, one adding the change, and one for uploading into Bionic.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> I mean, that's Debian Qt/KDE Team policy.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> I think it's fine. :P
<lubot3> <acheronuk> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3937.mp4
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> heh.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 Wait, so you're saying the bootstrap dance is done?
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> We just have to upload normal versions of things now?
<lubot3> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, No, it's not done yet, I need to do qtbase and qttools uploads
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Meaning, uploads without docs packages?
<lubot3> <mitya57> Uploads *with* docs packages
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Er, right.
<lubot3> <mitya57> Please let me handle it, I will do it in ~an hour
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> OK, thank you.
<lubot3> <mitya57> qtbase uploaded, qttools will follow later if qtbase builds.
<lubot3> <mitya57> But in principle you can now upload all packages except (qtbase, qttools) with docs as usual.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot3> <mitya57> I suggest to check if upstream branch has any changes between 5.9.4 and 5.9.5, and if it doesn't, upload straight without ~1 prefix.
<lubot3> <mitya57> If you are feeling bad, then just let me do it, I can take care of it before Monday.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> I'm feeling better today. :)
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Thanks again @mitya57, really appreciated!
<lubot3> <mitya57> @tsimonq2 Please let me know when you push your qtbase commits so I can push mine.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, OK.
<lubot3> <mitya57> And I hope there is no 5.10 merge there :)
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> There isn't. :)
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 Ping, could you please upload qttools?
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> And what about qtdeclarative? :)
<lubot3> <mitya57> I am going to do both today, but later.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> OIK
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> *OK
<lubot3> * mitya57 wonders how popular this will become
<lubot3> http://blog.qt.io/blog/2018/04/13/qt-for-python-is-coming-to-a-computer-near-you/
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Oh, hm.
<lubot3> <mitya57> Uploaded qtdeclarative (final) and qttools (not final, needs re-enabling webkit support later)
<lubot3> <mitya57> @tsimonq2 Will you mind if I force-push qtdeclarative, removing the 5.10 merge?
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Go ahead
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Qool \o/
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> So after this @mitya57 qtbase can be uploaded?
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Ah, maybe qtdeclarative?
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Er, xmlpatterns
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> idk
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Where are we at? :)
<lubot3> <mitya57> You can upload everything except qttools :)
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> \o/
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> OK :)
#ubuntu-qt 2018-04-15
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 So, here's where we're at:
<lubot3>  1. qtwebengine builds are timing out? :/  We might need to poke someone on the LP team to remedy that.
<lubot3>  2. qtwebview is waiting on qtwebengine, so no use in doing that quite yet.
<lubot3>  3. qtdoc can be done after those first two are done.
<lubot3>  4. qtwebkit needs a poke; I'll likely do that tonight, otherwise I'd like to get it in alongside this.
<lubot3>  5. I'm triggering no-change rebuilds now.
<lubot3> Besides that, it's ready.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Ah, and I also synced pyqt5 to the PPA as briefly discussed privately.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, 5> I'll need to kick some stuff after webkit's handled. Should be no problem.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> ofc the usual dep fun; working out what I can.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> I might be stopped by the usual Launchpad publisher maintenance, but I've graphed what I think is a sensible yet rough depwait graph at the bottom of the pad.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> I'll keep going until I know it's the publisher stopping me.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> With qtwebkit, I might just hold off on that for now and no-change rebuild it real quick so I can get these rebuilds successful. :)
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> So I learned that the publisher starts at 5:59 UTC.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 I'll tag you in here; qtwebkit has a weird FTBFS on ppc64el that you might be able to look at, or maybe fix. There's a depwait tree in the doc depending on it.
<lubot3> Otherwise, there's just those qtwebengine timeouts and qtdoc, then it should be good.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Ah, then you have to do the qttools upload yet. :)
<lubot3> * tsimonq2 goes to bed o/
<lubot3> <mitya57> @tsimonq2 Thanks for your work, as usual. I will look at qtwebkit today.
<lubot3> <mitya57> For pyqt5 I just got an RC bug (Debian #895718), maybe it will need another upload.
<ubottu> Debian bug 895718 in python-pyqt5 "python-pyqt5: import PyQt5.QtCore fails" [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/895718
<lubot3> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, qtwebkit FTBFS may be just out of memory, I will retry it in hope it gets assigned to another buildd.
<lubot3> <mitya57> Uploading a potential fix for qtwebengine. Not with a final version number, because it will likely need symbols updates.
<lubot3> <mitya57> Also uploaded a potential fix for qtwebkit/ppc64el, and a potential fix for pyqt5 (all archs).
<lubot3> <mitya57> The qtwebkit/ppc64el fix did not work, it's still ICE and I have no idea how to fix it :(
<lubot3> <mitya57> It does not happen in Debian so testing on a porter box is not going to help.
<lubot3> <mitya57> The file where it is failing is https://github.com/annulen/webkit/blob/qtwebkit-5.212/Source/WebCore/rendering/RenderingAllInOne.cpp
<lubot3> Maybe building individual .cpp files instead of this monster will help. I will try that in the evening.
<lubot3> <mitya57> Now we have a more meaningful error with qtwebkit:
<lubot3> <mitya57> ../Source/WebCore/dom/SlotAssignment.h:49:36: error: field ‘SlotNameFunction’ has incomplete type ‘WebCore::SlotAssignment’
<lubot3>      SlotAssignment(SlotNameFunction);
<lubot3> <mitya57> Which may be fixed by https://github.com/annulen/webkit/commit/4ce8ebc4094512b9916bfa5984065e95ac97c9d8
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Slept a little bit late today. :)
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Thanks @mitya57!
<lubot3> <mitya57> No problem, I think you deserved sleeping :)
<lubot3> <mitya57> Latest news: I am uploading a webkit version which should *really* fix ppc64el.
<lubot3> <mitya57> @tsimonq2 Still waiting for your qtbase commits…
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Over the weekend we got a total of like four feet of snow. My other computer with those commits isn't syncing. So I need to find a way to get to it. :P
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Awesome!
<lubot3> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, Oh. If it's such a problem then I'll just use a local branch and rebase it on your changes later.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Ok
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 Your qtwebengine upload worked
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> However, your qtwebkit upload didn't.
<lubot3> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, Now it's really out-of-memory, easily fixable
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Oh?
<lubot3> <mitya57> Replacing -g with -g1, will do it now
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> OK
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<lubot3> <mitya57> Uploaded.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> \o/
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> What about qttools?
<lubot3> <mitya57> I will do it tomorrow if webkit builds fine.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> OK
<lubot3> <mitya57> Feel free to upload the latest Git commit yourself, if it builds before I wake up.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Alright.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 Otherwise are you an ACK on landing?
<lubot3> <mitya57> Yes
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> OK cool
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Have a good night :)
<lubot3> <mitya57> Thanks
<lubot3> <mitya57> Please also upload qtwebengine with final version number, if it builds on all archs.
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Sure
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> That's all pushed to Git?
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> s/Git/Salsa/ I guess :)
<lubot3> <mitya57> Yes, maybe just needs UNRELEASED → bionic
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> OK
#ubuntu-qt 2020-04-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtwebkit-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.212.0~alpha4-1 => 5.212.0~alpha4-1ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu, qt5)
<lubot> * mitya57 hits F5 on https://download.qt.io/official_releases/qt/5.12/ but no .8 so far
<lubot> <mitya57> I hope it will be there very soon though
#ubuntu-qt 2020-04-07
<lubot> <mitya57> And now it's finally available!
<lubot> <RikMills> \o/
<lubot> <mitya57> I will start working on it in 15 minutes :)
<lubot> <mitya57> But https://download.qt.io/official_releases/qt/5.12/5.12.8/submodules/ is empty :(
<lubot> <X> Release script bug or releases are not public anymore?
<lubot> <mitya57> Not finished yet, I think.
<RikMills>  /o\
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qt5-ukui-platformtheme (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-0ubuntu1 => 1.0.3-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: accepted qt5-ukui-platformtheme [source] (focal-proposed) [1.0.3-0ubuntu1]
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [Not finished yet, I think.], :(
<lubot> <mitya57> Also I wonder why there is no release meeting. There should have been one an hour ago.
<lubot> <mitya57> Hmm, salsa search_project python-team/modules is working > 1 minute and prints nothing :(
<lubot> <mitya57> Do you remember how long it was taking for qt-kde-team/qt?
<lubot> <RikMills> Not sure I am searching in the same place, but result seem immediate here
<lubot> <mitya57> --verbose please, what do you mean?
<lubot> <mitya57> Oh, I am really sorry, I sent the above to wrong Telegram chat :(
<lubot> * RikMills asked
<lubot> <mitya57> I have just noticed that channel's topic…
<lubot> <RikMills> gah!
<lubot> <mitya57> At least someone created 5.12.8 directory today, so I assumed there is some release script in progress.
<lubot> <RikMills> This things don't always complete smoothly, and if people are AWOL for the meeting they might not also be babysitting such a script
<lubot> <mitya57> Let's wait for jaheikki3's reply
<lubot> <mitya57> In the worst case we can fall back to 5.12.7
<lubot> <RikMills> @RikMills [These things don't always complete smoothly, and if people are AWOL for the meet …], Or it is now on QtWebEngine 🤣
<lubot> <mitya57> That is quite likely :)
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [In the worst case we can fall back to 5.12.7], Yeah, I almost asked if there might be benefit starting on that
<lubot> <mitya57> Not much benefit. The ABI package name will be different so we would have to re-bootstrap docs for 5.12.8 anyway.
<lubot> <RikMills> Worth waiting to see then.
<lubot> <mitya57> On codereview there are no changes for 5.12.8 since April 2nd. So the needed automated testing has already happened, and I hope manual testing too.
#ubuntu-qt 2020-04-08
<lubot> <RikMills> tars!
<lubot> <mitya57> Finally!
<lubot> <RikMills> https://www.qt.io/blog/qt-5.12.8-released
<lubot> <mitya57> I will start working on it in an hour.
<lubot> <RikMills> Great.
<lubot> <mitya57> qtbase building in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/4005/+packages
<lubot> <RikMills> nice. I doubt I can help today, but since that will mostly be rebuilds for me, tomorrow onwards should be ok I guess
<lubot> <mitya57> Thanks! I will add you to IRC nicks in Bileto then :)
<lubot> * mitya57 has the same t-shirt :)
<lubot> <mitya57> @tsimonq2 [Can you edit this? https://notes.lubuntu.me/tg_BplIoS0eAAFoGZILdWQ#], This is 404 now. Also it doesn't accept my password :(
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [This is 404 now. Also it doesn't accept my password :(], Me neither
<RikMills> can always use a google doc if all else fails
<lubot> <mitya57> qtbase built on s390x and amd64. Uploading qtdeclarative.
<lubot> <mitya57> "they are thinking about restricting ALL Qt releases to paid license holders for the first 12 months"
<lubot> <mitya57> https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-community/2020q2/006098.html
<lubot> <RikMills> Surely a negotiating tactic
<lubot> <mitya57> Let's hope this policy won't apply to 5.15.
<lubot> <mitya57> Or otherwise I anticipate an unofficial release based on beta
<lubot> <mitya57> riscv64 is the slowest architecture now. Building qtbase for 6 hours 😢
<lubot> <RikMills> riscv64 can be ignored AFAIK. release team cannot block us on it, as it was nuts to try to bootstrap a new arch this late
<lubot> <RikMills> *** nuts *** part is my opinion
<lubot> <mitya57> :-)
<lubot> <RikMills> In other words, if it blocks migration, they should force it through
<lubot> <mitya57> I won't break it deliberately, but maybe I won't update symbols from it.
<lubot> <mitya57> Now I am going to bed. The docs are not yet bootstrapped, so no help is needed yet. I will finish bootstrapping them tomorrow, after which parallelizing work will speed things up.
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [Now I am going to bed. The docs are not yet bootstrapped, so no help is needed y …], Sounds good!
#ubuntu-qt 2020-04-09
<lubot> <X> https://www.qt.io/blog/qt-and-open-source
<lubot> <X> 🤷‍♂️
<lubot> <mitya57> So they decided to pretend that they did not have any plans to make Qt releases commercial :)
<lubot> <mitya57> Is there any command to pull build logs from a PPA?
<lubot> <mitya57> @RikMills @tsimonq2 5.12.8 status update: I made a good progress today. In case someone wants to continue the work during european night, then: … - Some rebuilds may already be started. … - Some Qt packages are not yet uploaded: qtgamepad, qtvirtualkeyboard, qttranslations, qtimageformats, qtserialbus, qtdatavis3d, qtspeech — these do
<lubot>  not have any major upstream changes, so one can just bump build-deps and upload without ~ppa1 suffix.
<lubot> <mitya57> Please do not upload anything that depends on qtwebengine yet. I forgot to bump the ABI version and will do in the next upload. Also please don't upload qttools yet, I want to wait for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/llvm-toolchain-10/1:10.0.0-2ubuntu2/+build/19128076 to succeed.
<lubot> <mitya57> (Packages are in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/4005/+packages)
<lubot> <RikMills> Thanks. I annoyingly managed to get waylaid doing other things . Hopefully can really get on with things in the morning
#ubuntu-qt 2020-04-10
<lubot> <mitya57> @RikMills [Thanks. I annoyingly managed to get waylaid doing other things . Hopefully can r …], Rebuilds can be done now. From Qt side just a few packages are remaining, which I will upload later today.
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [Rebuilds can be done now. From Qt side just a few packages are remaining, which …], Ok. I have KDE PIM update to finish in another PPA, so will try to look a little later in the afternoon
<lubot> <mitya57> Thanks!
<lubot> <mitya57> To be honest, I am quite tired with doing tens of packages per day, so I would prefer delegating rebuilds to you to doing them myself.
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [To be honest, I am quite tired with doing tens of packages per day, so I would p …], Ok. I appreciate the work you have done! :)
<lubot> <mitya57> And I really hope we won't have problems with the release team…
<lubot> <RikMills> Yeah. I swear the rebuild list has got bigger!
<lubot> <mitya57> ☹
<lubot> <mitya57> At least changes between 5.12.5 and .8 are minimal, so packages should build fine (unless they are broken by something else)
<lubot> <mitya57> All of Qt is now uploaded, except qtwebview which is waiting on webengine to build.
<lubot> <RikMills> I am currently fighting akonadi and apparmor :/
<lubot> <mitya57> What do you mean by fighting? They FTBFS?
<lubot> <mitya57> Or that is KDE PIM stuff?
<lubot> <RikMills> KDE PIM. Every time akonadi changes, it breaks with new apparmor denials
<lubot> <RikMills> And the upstream supplied profiles are garbage
<lubot> <mitya57> 😢
<lubot> * mitya57 remembers about qtdeclarative-gles and uploads it too
<lubot> <mitya57> @RikMills Do you think we should warn the release team that we will be publishing new Qt?
<lubot> <RikMills> I think so?
<lubot> <mitya57> Just pinging vorlon is enough?
<lubot> <mitya57> Or a mail to ubuntu-release@l.u.c?
<lubot> <RikMills> I would say both. Can't then be said there was no notice
<lubot> <mitya57> Ok, will do
<lubot> <mitya57> @RikMills https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7zb3yN53g8/ does that look good to you?
<lubot> <RikMills> Looks sensible
<lubot> <mitya57> Thanks!
<lubot> <mitya57> Sigh, "Your message to Ubuntu-release awaits moderator approval"
<lubot> * mitya57 subscribes and re-posts
<lubot> <RikMills> I usually end up sending from the wrong email and get that :/
<lubot> <mitya57> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2020-April/004956.html
<lubot> <RikMills> I'll try to get most of the rebuilds done this evening now. I am determined KDE PIM is not going to beat me. 😡
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2020-April/004956.html], great
<lubot> <mitya57> @RikMills [I'll try to get most of the rebuilds done this evening now. I am determined KDE …], Thanks a lot
<lubot> <RikMills> Victory. apparmor was defeated
<lubot> <RikMills> I will take a break, then start on Qt things
<lubot> <mitya57> Congratulations! Let's hope the enemy won't come again :)
<lubot> <RikMills> fingers crossed they haven't made more breaking changes upstream!
<lubot> <RikMills> most of the rebuilds uploaded. waiting for the few that need webengine
<lubot> <RikMills> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=955416
<ubottu> Debian bug 955416 in src:hedgewars "hedgewars: FTBFS with newer SDL" [Serious,Open]
<lubot> <mitya57> @RikMills [most of the rebuilds uploaded. waiting for the few that need webengine], That was fast! Thank you very much
<lubot> <mitya57> @RikMills [https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=955416], There is some patch in that bug. I will look tomorrow.
<ubottu> Debian bug 955416 in src:hedgewars "hedgewars: FTBFS with newer SDL" [Serious,Open]
#ubuntu-qt 2020-04-11
<lubot> <RikMills> gammaray FTBFS (tests), but so did the last debian sync in proposed
<valorie> RikMills: don't you sleep????
<lubot> <mitya57> @RikMills [gammaray FTBFS (tests), but so did the last debian sync in proposed], These tests can be disabled, I think
<lubot> <RikMills> deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin is the other pain (as usual)
<lubot> <mitya57> I will take care of it.
<lubot> <mitya57> (Working on hedgewars currently.)
<lubot> <RikMills> ok. Thanks!
<lubot> <mitya57> @mitya57 [(Working on hedgewars currently.)], And of course I screwed it up.
<lubot> <RikMills> Cmake + pascal, who wouldn't! :P
<lubot> <mitya57> Will fix after a bit more local testing :)
<lubot> <mitya57> Ah, on ppc64el it uses pascal to C converter, so project_files/hwc/CMakeLists.txt is used, which is not the case on other platforms.
<lubot> <mitya57> Now it built fine.
<lubot> <RikMills> :)
<lubot> <mitya57> Can Bileto automatically update packages list?
<lubot> <RikMills> It usually does. Not sure why it is not on that ppa.
<lubot> <RikMills> If you mean the list on the ticket....
<lubot> <mitya57> Yes, I mean that. But I can do it manually.
<lubot> <RikMills> maybe it will update when you diff?
<lubot> <mitya57> Already tried, didn't help
<lubot> <RikMills> Did you manually add qtbase-opensource-src to the description/list when you created the ticket? log suggests so
<lubot> <mitya57> Yes
<lubot> <mitya57> Removing it helped, thanks
<lubot> <RikMills> I think that might have messed it up then. I never manually add anything to start with. just let it see what gets uploaded.
<lubot> <RikMills> oh akonadi is missing from the PPA, as not sure if I'll land a new version from another PPA before Qt
<lubot> <RikMills> If you want to land before my PIM, shout!
<lubot> <mitya57> For me any option works. Qt PPA is mostly ready, we just need to wait for gammaray/riscv64
<lubot> <RikMills> Right. I will put akonadi in there now in case
<mamarley> I have installed that PPA and I can confirm that everything seems to work fine. :)
<lubot> <mitya57> @RikMills [Right. I will put akonadi in there now in case], If you want, you can add your PPA as a dependency, then Akonadi will build against new KDE PIM and you won't need to rebuild it again.
<mitya57> mamarley: that = 4005?
<lubot> <RikMills> I don't have FFe approval yet, so better not
<lubot> <mitya57> Ah, ok. Please upload akonadi here then.
<mamarley> mitya57: That's the one.
<mitya57> mamarley: great, thanks for testing!
<mamarley> RikMills: If it doesn't get approved, I can just ppa-purge it.
<mitya57> I think Rik was replying to me, not to you. Qt doesn't need FFe as it has only important fixes.
<mamarley> Ah, OK.
<lubot> <RikMills> PIM ppa is 3993
<lubot> <RikMills> akonadi building. it will dep wait on riscv64, as archive mariadb failed to build on that
<lubot> <mitya57> Thanks.
<lubot> * mitya57 retries kwin/riscv64 because it's a regression (it segfaulted)
<lubot> <RikMills> A few things in the archive bootstrap did that, then worked later. hope this does
<lubot> <RikMills> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwin/4:5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1/+build/19126130
<lubot> <RikMills> 😱
<lubot> <RikMills> 5+ hrs
<lubot> <mitya57> Maybe let's publish it anyway and let it build in archive?
<lubot> <RikMills> Maybe if it looks to be taking ages. Not sure how the resources are shared for these qemu riscv64 builds. Sometimes they are very slow. Sometimes not so much.
<lubot> <mitya57> Then maybe I will do that if it doesn't build by the time I go to bed :)
<lubot> <mitya57> Which will be in ~8 hours
<lubot> <RikMills> ok. The jist of what I read in ubuntu-release is that they are trying not to block migration on riscv64 installability issues, so I guess will be ok to just land
<lubot> <mitya57> Ah, good news then
<lubot> <mitya57> Let's wait 5.5 hours anyway
<lubot> <RikMills> not sure if they have got britney doing that completely yet. Laney was moaning about it not doing something right
<lubot> <RikMills> but would not be fair to block on a new flaky arch
<lubot> <mitya57> Especially one that is so slow :)
<lubot> <RikMills> lol. yep
<lubot> <RikMills> looks like kwin did not segfault
<lubot> <mitya57> Yeah, awaiting publication
<lubot> <mitya57> I wonder why Bileto says “Dependency wait (focal/hedgewars)” but other packages with dep-wait are OK.
<lubot> <mitya57> hedgewars is not a regression, even better, it is a fix :)
<lubot> <RikMills> odd
<lubot> * mitya57 hits the Publish button
<lubot> <RikMills> oooh
<lubot> <mitya57> ERROR focal/hedgewars: riscv64: Dependency wait
<lubot> <RikMills> If it keeps doing that, you could remove from the ppa and ticket and upload manually when published
<lubot> <mitya57> But the job is still running
<lubot> <RikMills> ah
<lubot> <mitya57> Failed in the end
<lubot> <mitya57> @RikMills [If it keeps doing that, you could remove from the ppa and ticket and upload manu …], Maybe I can remove it from Bileto but not from PPA? So that I can still copy it manually?
<lubot> * mitya57 tries
<lubot> <mitya57> No, it was re-added. So removing from PPA too.
<RikMills> wait
<mitya57> Too late, deletion requested
<mitya57> In any case I screwed it a bit and when uploading manually I can use ubuntu1 version, not ubuntu2 :)
<lubot> <RikMills> ok. just wonder is removal and being re-added might have reset the hedgewars status
<lubot> <mitya57> WUT? — Bileto now tries to publish hedgewars ubuntu1 and says that it FTBFS
<lubot> <RikMills> probably sees it missing from ppa as that
<lubot> <mitya57> ubuntu1 was my first upload, and it FTBFS, yes
<lubot> <mitya57> Maybe I should re-diff to make it disappear from the list completely
<lubot> <RikMills> yes, delete from list and rediff would be good now
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [ubuntu1 was my first upload, and it FTBFS, yes], right, as it was back on the ticket list, that makes sense
<lubot> <mitya57> Ok, looks like it's going to work now
<lubot> <RikMills> \o/
<lubot> * RikMills waits.....
<lubot> * mitya57 expects lots of messages from bot
<lubot> <RikMills> doing copies.. :)
<lubot> <mitya57> Succeeded!
<lubot> <mitya57> :)
<lubot> <mitya57> Don't know where is the bot, but at least the packages now show in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+queue?queue_state=1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: fcitx-qt5 (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.4-1build1 => 1.2.4-1build2] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-qt-packages) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: dde-qt5integration (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1build2 => 5.0.0-1build3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-3build1 => 5.0.1-3ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: pyqt5 (focal-proposed/universe) [5.14.1+dfsg-3 => 5.14.1+dfsg-3build1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: accepted dde-qt5integration [sync] (focal-proposed) [5.0.0-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: accepted deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin [sync] (focal-proposed) [5.0.1-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qt5-ukui-platformtheme (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-0ubuntu1 => 1.0.3-0ubuntu2] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtconnectivity-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5-1build1 => 5.12.8-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtcreator (focal-proposed/universe) [4.11.0-2build1 => 4.11.0-2build2] (qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qt3d-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5+dfsg-1build2 => 5.12.8+dfsg-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtbase-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5+dfsg-9build1 => 5.12.8+dfsg-0ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5-2 => 5.12.8-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtimageformats-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5-1build1 => 5.12.8-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtlocation-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5+dfsg-5ubuntu1 => 5.12.8+dfsg-0ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtdeclarative-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5-5build1 => 5.12.8-0ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qt5ct (focal-proposed/universe) [0.39-1build2 => 0.39-1build3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtdoc-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5-1 => 5.12.8-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtquickcontrols-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5-1build1 => 5.12.8-0ubuntu2] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtscript-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5+dfsg-2build1 => 5.12.8+dfsg-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtserialport-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5-1build1 => 5.12.8-0ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtmultimedia-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5-1build1 => 5.12.8-0ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtstyleplugins-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-3ubuntu3 => 5.0.0+git23.g335dbec-3ubuntu4] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtwayland-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5-2build1 => 5.12.8-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtsensors-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5-2build1 => 5.12.8-0ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtsvg-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5-2build1 => 5.12.8-0ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qttranslations-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5-1 => 5.12.8-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtwebkit-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.212.0~alpha4-1ubuntu1 => 5.212.0~alpha4-1ubuntu2] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtwebsockets-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5-2build1 => 5.12.8-0ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qttools-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5-2build1 => 5.12.8-0ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5-1build1 => 5.12.8-0ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: qtx11extras-opensource-src (focal-proposed/universe) [5.12.5-1 => 5.12.8-0ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, kubuntu, qt5) (sync)
<lubot> <RikMills> think the bot is done for now, until the queue is processed
<lubot> <mitya57> Do you think I should send a follow-up mail to -release?
<lubot> <RikMills> Yes, if you don't mind
<lubot> <mitya57> Doing.
<lubot> <RikMills> please leave the ppa packages in place for now. I might change my mind and rebuild akonadi in pim ppa against the qt ppa if it takes quite a while to get these through the queue
<lubot> <mitya57> OK
<lubot> <RikMills> [19:33]<sil2100> RikMills: hey! Yeah, hm, can I somehow get an easy digestible list of new features between 5.12.5 and 5.12.8 ? … [19:33]<sil2100> Since this is a huge thing to land so soooo sooooo late … [19:33]<RikMills> mitya57: ? … [19:33]<sil2100> Was there an FFe for that? … [19:34]<RikMills> there are no new features
<mitya57> On what channel is that?
<lubot> <RikMills> ubuntu-release
<mitya57> Ah, I had it scrolled so didn't notice
<lubot> <RikMills> I bet sil2100 regrets logging on. 🤣
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: accepted qt5-ukui-platformtheme [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.0.3-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: accepted qt5ct [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.39-1build3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: accepted pyqt5 [sync] (focal-proposed) [5.14.1+dfsg-3build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- Unapproved: accepted fcitx-qt5 [sync] (focal-proposed) [1.2.4-1build2]
<lubot> <RikMills> Ok. see how that shakes down in the morning I guess :)
<lubot> <mitya57> Now we are entering the battle against autopkgtests
<lubot> <RikMills> looks published, so tests running
<lubot> <mitya57> I guess I can upload hedgewars? Or better to wait?
<lubot> <mitya57> Hmm, also I received this mail: … Launchpad encountered an internal error during the following operation: copying package hime. It was logged with id OOPS-4e1b897ef89f6c0d195ed4c46fc1b3f4. Sorry for the inconvenience.
<lubot> <mitya57> But hime is in proposed so I think that can be ignored.
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [I guess I can upload hedgewars? Or better to wait?], I just uploaded kmymoney to my pim ppa, and it seems to be building now against 5.12.8.
<lubot> <mitya57> Ok, uploaded
<lubot> <mitya57> Yeah, building against 5.12.8
<lubot> <RikMills> :)
<lubot> <mitya57> Calling it a day, good night!
<lubot> <RikMills> Good night. Thank you
<lubot> <mitya57> You too :)
#ubuntu-qt 2020-04-12
<lubot> <mitya57> Tests are mostly green, except for pinentry, which I submitted https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/britney/hints-ubuntu-update-pinentry/+merge/382109 for.
<lubot> <RikMills> Great. Did a retry of flaky tests this morning, so good they worked!
<lubot> <mitya57> Thanks, I guessed that someone already retried them :)
<lubot> <RikMills> xdg-desktop-portal-kde/riscv64 unsatisfiable Depends: xdg-desktop-portal
<lubot> <RikMills> hope that is not blocking. other ones like say they are being ignored
<lubot> <mitya57> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-desktop-portal-kde/5.18.4.1-0ubuntu1/+build/19126111 was just build, so in the next britney run the same situation would be in -release. Hopefully it will see that it's not a regression.
<lubot> <mitya57> Hm, no, it was built on April 7th, but for some reason "pending publication"
<lubot> <RikMills> I'm sure it can get hinted through some way, even if so :)
<lubot> <mitya57> Right
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [Tests are mostly green, except for pinentry, which I submitted https://code.laun …], hint updated
<lubot> <mitya57> Great!
<lubot> <RikMills> no migration on that run
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 would you normally delete the ppa at this point? nothing is being considered due to the ppa grouping
<lubot> <mitya57> I usually wait until Bileto automatically deletes it.
<lubot> <mitya57> But if you think it should be deleted, please go ahead and push the button :)
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [I usually wait until Bileto automatically deletes it.], well, that happens when you finalise the ticket. guess that is what I mean
<lubot> <RikMills> which also would do no harm
<lubot> <mitya57> Do you want to delete it or to keep it?
<lubot> <mitya57> @RikMills [well, that happens when you finalise the ticket. guess that is what I mean], I think Bileto automatically finalizes ticket when all packages land in -release.
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [I think Bileto automatically finalizes ticket when all packages land in -release …], Not for landings I have ever done
<lubot> <mitya57> That is definitely the case with merge proposal based tickets. Maybe it doesn't happen when there are manually uploaded packages, I don't remember.
<lubot> <RikMills> Doing it anyway, as it will do harm, and does sometimes seem to break the grouping policy. Won't make it migrate, but will make it show more clearly the blockers
<lubot> <mitya57> Ok, please do then. Thanks.
<lubot> <RikMills> Also sometimes uploading a new version of one of the grouped packages seems to break the grouping policy. will save that for later if this does not help
<lubot> <RikMills> I have had to fight this grouping thing with kde stuff
<lubot> <mitya57> Oh, libreoffice autopkgtest failed for qtx11extras
<lubot> <mitya57> Retried, but it will take 4 hours (or more if it times out again)
<lubot> <RikMills> Oh cr@p
<lubot> <mitya57> Somehow I didn't notice it earlier, sorry
<lubot> <mitya57> Let's hope it migrates during the night
<lubot> <RikMills> indeed. or if not, hopefully britney will be clear on what needs a hint
<lubot> <mitya57> Right.
<lubot> * mitya57 waves good night
<lubot> <RikMills> Good night
